# Hybrid grape wine only?



## Newine (Oct 26, 2018)

Are there any contests that are all hybrid only wines?


----------



## salcoco (Oct 27, 2018)

most competitions have classes for all type of wines, hybrid, american, vinifera and fruit. as a example visit www.cellarmasters.org and browse the wine packet. it describes the upcoming competition of the Greater KC Cellarmasters in January. separate classes are established for hybrids. you can receive feedback on your wine from the judges score sheets and see how you compete against other hybrid wine makers.


----------



## Newine (Oct 27, 2018)

salcoco said:


> most competitions have classes for all type of wines, hybrid, american, vinifera and fruit. as a example visit www.cellarmasters.org and browse the wine packet. it describes the upcoming competition of the Greater KC Cellarmasters in January. separate classes are established for hybrids. you can receive feedback on your wine from the judges score sheets and see how you compete against other hybrid wine makers.


Yep, get that entered wine maker magazines last year and it's set up as you described. Was just wondering if there is a all hybrid group out there. Just a curiousity. Always a lot of focus (for obvious reasons) on vinifera and just wondered if there was a group focused on what I can grow.


----------

